

LG’s 55-inch 'wallpaper' OLED display hangs on the wall with magnets - stefap2
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/20/8628861/wallpaper-oled-lg-display

======
mariuolo
Are they comparable in video quality to LCD displays?

What are the advantages besides being thinner? I mean, I can understand using
OLED in a cellphone or a tablet, but when hanging on a wall what's the
difference between 2mm and 2cm?

